# My PX4 is finally done.......woot!



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Duracoat in OD GREEN.........:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice. I saw your work in progress pics on the Beretta Forum.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like you done a great job on that gun. That OD green gives it a whole different look. I like it real well.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Good job. Looks nice


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Where did you get you Mag extension?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like. Did you do it yourself? and if you did, did you bake it?


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I like. Did you do it yourself? and if you did, did you bake it?


I had an arfcom member to do it in Duracoat for me.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice contrast.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is a very good looking collection of pistols you have there Mr.Rogue. Bet they are good shooters too. The only one out of the bunch that I have ever shot was the PX-4 and I do like that gun real well. Good luck.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice guns man, I have a P99 with the QPQ finish that I was thinking of useing somthing like the Duracoat on. How do you like it? Have you had the chance to test it out, strength wise? It just seems do good to be true, seeing as it is so cheap. Thanks.


You should post some 'before and after' pictures.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

rogue007 said:


>


They all look great thanks for sharing those with us.  What is that on your OD P99 rails? Don't understand why you need it. Did those grips come with your 1911, they look awesome? Sorry for all the question but when I see something I like I ask.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> They all look great thanks for sharing those with us. What is that on your OD P99 rails? Don't understand why you need it. Did those grips come with your 1911, they look awesome? Sorry for all the question but when I see something I like I ask.


The model P99 is a earlier model with only a closed rail on it, you can buy a light or laser that fits on that gun only(very expensive).......or you can buy a rail adapter and fit any light/laser to it.

The grips are custom Warrior grips cut for the PT1911...


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

man that is nice,,,,,when can i borrow it???


Ole


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice!
I like those PX4's....gotta bribe the wife!


----------

